# anybody going to PPM training camp in Sept at Crystal Mtn?



## brookeborton (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm trying to get the money together to go to the PPM (Michigan) Training Camp at Crystal Mountain from Sept. 20-22.  

Is there anybody here that is going to this, and if so, if you are female, would you like a female roommate to split the cost of the room/commute?

I'm in SE Michigan.


----------



## brookeborton (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm definitely going now, but am still looking to carpool with anyone from SE MI... get a hold of me if you're interested!  I'm a SAHM with two kids and one vehicle between myself and my husband, so chances are, he'll get dibs on the car that weekend!


----------

